# Tinting and Debadging on a Lease Vehicle?



## elgordo (Jul 6, 2005)

Picking up my 550xi GT next Friday (finally!!). 

The dealer offered to have the car tinted and debadged for me. I asked if this would effect my lease during turn in (charges, etc) but he didn't think it would. 

* Whats the story on this? Can I tint and debadge the car? 

* Does it make any difference if I pick the car up tinted / debadged versus having that work done after I take receipt of the car?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

elgordo said:


> . I asked if this would effect my lease during turn in (charges, etc) but he didn't think it would.


What a jerkwad...ask him to put that in WRITING, and add that the dealership will pay any turn in costs due to tinting and debadging should the independent 3rd party inspector say it is not OK....

Remember- when salesman's lips move they are lying.


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

Based on the agreement you sign, the car must be returned OEM.

Before you return he car, simply have the tint removed (should be free if you do it at the same place that tints it).

De-baging is a different story. You will be penalized if the car isn't badged correctly.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

I love how everyone (mostly ard) is an expert. 

The tint depends on your state. If it is legal tint in your state where the car is registered, you should be fine at lease end. 

It also depends on how your car is inspected at lease end. If it is a dealer inspection, this stuff will be fine. If it is a 3rd party, they might charge.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

SARAFIL said:


> I love how everyone (mostly ard) is an expert.
> 
> The tint depends on your state. If it is legal tint in your state where the car is registered, you should be fine at lease end.
> 
> It also depends on how your car is inspected at lease end. If it is a dealer inspection, this stuff will be fine. If it is a 3rd party, they might charge.


Why do you bother to reply with a mealy-mouthed response that gives the OP zero solid advice?

You opine that if the tint is legal, he 'should' be fine...do you know this for a fact? It seems to me that the BMW lease turn in states any aftermarket equipment must be removed. But you sold BMWs- what does it say? Don't 'think'.."say"

They you opine that this will vary based on how it is inspected- again with the "might".

My advice places the burden on the sales rep who is being purposefully vague to make the sale....


----------



## AKAGodSent (Apr 10, 2008)

I tinted my 335i (35% in front 20% in back) and returned it at the end of my lease to North Scottsdale BMW (different dealership from where I leased the car to begin with, also different state) without any problems. I would ask the dealership you're intending to return it to what their 'rule(s)' are in regards to tinting.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

I've returned multiple cars to BMWFS with state-legal tint without issue or charge.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ard said:


> Why do you bother to reply with a mealy-mouthed response that gives the OP zero solid advice?
> 
> You opine that if the tint is legal, he 'should' be fine...do you know this for a fact? It seems to me that the BMW lease turn in states any aftermarket equipment must be removed. But you sold BMWs- what does it say? Don't 'think'.."say"
> 
> ...


ok, I'll be a bit more definitive.

*Properly applied window tint that is not in violation of your local laws is fine and you will not be charged at lease-end.*

better?

I can't find a BMW wear and tear list online, but this is for MINI. The rules are exactly the same, only that MINI phrases things with a bit more "humor" and quirkiness than BMW would in their own version.


----------



## cha777 (Sep 19, 2006)

Geez....everybody chill out.

@ Sarafil - you may be correct, but here is what the customers read and this is what was on the forms I had links to this past Spring:

"The presence of aftermarket tinted windows voids the BMW Lease-End Inspection Form and may require an additional inspection by an independent inspection company."

Source: http://www.smbmw.com/inspection.php

Reading that at face value with the word "voids" as a customer, I wouldn't take my chances with returning a leased vehicle with tint on it. Especially when so many on the forums have returned to the dealership with no overages only to have a statement mailed to them weeks later by BMWFS for things not caught by the dealership.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

cha777 said:


> Geez....everybody chill out.
> 
> @ Sarafil - you may be correct, but here is what the customers read and this is what was on the forms I had links to this past Spring:
> 
> ...


:stupid:

It may be one thing if, at lease return, the center lease portfolio manager who performs lease end inspections on behalf of BMW FS turns a blind eye to the tint, but quite another if the center choose to have the car inspected by a third party or it gets inspected at auction. I'd advise having the tint removed to be safe and rebadged at LTI.


----------



## petriej (Jul 29, 2010)

adrian's bmw said:


> :stupid:
> 
> It may be one thing if, at lease return, the center lease portfolio manager who performs lease end inspections on behalf of BMW FS turns a blind eye to the tint, but quite another if the center choose to have the car inspected by a third party or it gets inspected at auction. I'd advise having the tint removed to be safe and rebadged at LTI.


At the cost of the dealership that offered this crap in the first place. Like ard said: In writing! :thumbup:


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

You guys are paranoid. I have returned 3 lease vehicles with full illegal darker than limit tint...they don't care. That's two different dealers, and a third party inspector on a VW. BMW doesn't do 3rd party as far as I know, turn in inspections take about 5 minutes while they take the mileage and your keys. 

Oh, and no tint shop is going to remove your tint for free.


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not sure why there is so much back and forth on this topic... Seems pretty straight forward to me. I agree with Lilskel, totally paranoid... Getting charged for tint and debadging, really?

I've leased 3 BMW's, all tinted, all debadged. Never been charged a penny or even asked about it. Tint was fully legal in the state of Texas.

If you're worried, keep the numbers after you debadge, they can easily be reapplied. I removed mine with dental floss and WD40. Very easy...

I wouldn't even think twice about doing this to be honest.


----------

